# Homemade Deer Stands?



## Canyon Angler

Kind of OT, I know, but I figured this would be the forum for this question.

I want to get a deer stand (non-climbing) but am not sure I want to pay the $ for one, especially since they often get stolen. I'm wondering whether any of the climbers here has ever tried to make one, using webbing and/or rope with a wood/plywood or fiberglass platform. 

It seems like if you knew what you were doing with special friction knots, etc., you could make one cheaper and better than the ones they sell.

Anyone tried it? opcorn: How did it work out?

Thanks.


----------



## Ed*L

I've never had a problem with anyone trying to steal my Deer stand......

Ed


----------



## ShoerFast

Generally, to hunt White-tail, I build a stand out of light gauge angle iron for the main frame, steel rod for bracing and plumber tape to hold camouflage and felt. Felt makes a great roof, angle it so rain will run off, and the whole set-up becomes invisible with a little snow.

With that type set up, it is a little hard to carry to a tree, but very comfortable to hunt from. I like to set twist ins into the tree and climb into the stand via the plywood floor/trap-door. To secure to the tree, a binder straps will work better then rope, as any movement will be noisy. Drilling a few holes so lag screws can be twisted into the tree will chuck it tight and give more hunter confidence. Tying a 20#er to the back side of the tree and a MR Heater will keep a hunter in place till you get them.

Having worked for Outfitters that have the full store bought set-ups, ladder and all, but have used hardened chain and good locks to chain them to the trees, some trash-hunters will go way out of there way to mess with an Outfitters tree-stand.

Early Archery season seems that the higher you get, the fewer bugs, but come late season hunts, once you hunt from a heated stand, your spoiled for life.


----------



## Munkee feet

*deer stands *

Interesting thread  I have thought about this for years...making a seat/bed out of webbing and just hang from a branch...I have thought about what mountain climbers may use when they climb...but thats all I have done is think about it. I have also seen tree stands made from old bed frames...that do the job and arn't worth stealing..lol My favorite way is just climbing up a tree about 50 feet and sit in a crotch...I will be following this thread...and hope to read some good stuff. 
Munkee feet


----------



## deerstand

Munkee feet said:


> Interesting thread  I have thought about this for years...making a seat/bed out of webbing and just hang from a branch...I have thought about what mountain climbers may use when they climb...but thats all I have done is think about it. I have also seen tree stands made from old bed frames...that do the job and arn't worth stealing..lol My favorite way is just climbing up a tree about 50 feet and sit in a crotch...I will be following this thread...and hope to read some good stuff.
> Munkee feet




Buckmaster Deer Blind Plans are easy to read. They feature full pictures, diagrams, and step-by-step instructions for every part of the stand. Years of trial and error went into figuring out the most optimal way to build a deer blind. The end result of those efforts is a deer stand that is long-lasting and reliable, easy to build, easy to transport, easily customizable, and affordable. What more can you ask for in a deer stand? Please have a look : deer stand plan


----------



## yooper

Ed*L said:


> I've never had a problem with anyone trying to steal my Deer stand......
> 
> Ed



me either☺


----------



## KodiakKen

*how high do you need to be*

I was in louisiana in the military and those backwoods rednecks would use the front half of a ladder and screw a piece of plywood to the top with a v-notch cut in the back to lean against the tree..I have been up a couple of them..not bad for a cheap fix


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's mine.











These aren't homemade but get used.


----------

